# Ausgeschnittene Fläche krümmen oder Biegen?



## dukes69 (21. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Bin neu hier im Forum und habe eine für euch wahrscheinlich banale Frage.
Ich möchte aus einem Foto eine Leiste ausschneiden und diese dann
gebogen und angepasst, in ein anderes Foto integrieren.

Wichtig ist es muss genau dieses Objekt sein, da es einen speziellen Chromeffekt an der Oberfläche hat.
Nur ist die Form des ausgeschnittenen Objektes ein langes Rechteck. Ich brauch 
das Objekt aber zumindest an manchen Stellen rund oder sogar kreisförmig!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein Objekt in Photoshop CS2 so auszuschneiden (habs auch schon mit Pfadwerzeug probiert, aber da kann ich zwar die Linien zum Pfad legen krümmen und ändern wie ich will, aber die Pfadpunkte sind am augeschnittenen Objekt nach dem Einfügen niht mehr vorhanden), dass man es danach nicth nur skalieren und verzerren (an den Eckpunkten) kann, sondern diese beliebig in seiner Form veränderbar ist.
Am besten ähnlich dem Prinzip der Ankerpunkte eines Pfades bei einem selbst erstelltem Objekt!

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe.
Für euch ist das doch bestimmt kein Problem.

Danke im Voraus!!

Ciao, Dukes69


----------



## Iceripper (21. November 2006)

Hallo,

hast du schonmal das Pfadwerkzeug genutzt und anschließend den Pfad in eine Auswahl umgewandelt?
Dann mit Apfel+C kopieren, in das beliebe Bild mit Apfel+V einfügen.
Nun kannst du die eingefügte Auswahl mit Apfel+T nach belieben transformieren.
Aber beachte das sich die Transformation bei Pixelgrafiken negativ auf die Qualität auswirkt.

(Wenn OS == Windows, Apfel mit Strg tauschen)

Mfg Andy


----------



## dukes69 (21. November 2006)

Ja, hab ich probiert.

Wenn ich es in ein anderes Bild einfüge, hab ich zwar genau die Auswahl, aber
wie kann ich diese dann beliebig verzerren bzw biegen im Fall meiner Leiste.
Die Ankerpunkte des Pfades sind nach STRG+V auf der eingefügten Form nicht mehr vorhanden.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Iceripper (21. November 2006)

Hu,

also erstmal markierst du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, den Bereich den du kopieren möchtest.
Dann klickst du im Fenster "Pfade" unten auf "Pfad als Auswahl laden", nun mit Apfel(Strg)+Umschalt+I die Auswahl umkehren.
Jetzt mit Copy & Paste die Auswahl in das andere Bild einladen.
Diese müsste als neue Ebene eingeladen werden, die kannst die dann wie gesagt mit dem Transformieren Shortcut Strecken, Verzerren etc. 
( oder anstatt den Shortcut einfach mal auf "Bearbeiten--->Transfomieren" und dann die beliebige Operation auswählen.)

Mfg Andy


----------



## dukes69 (22. November 2006)

Ja, soweit bin ich.

Ich kann durch die Befehle wie strecken oder verzerren aber jeweils nur die Eckpunkte verändern.
Ich muss für meine Anwendung aber die Form selbst ändern.

Ich hab vorher eine gerade Leiste, nach dem Einfügen muss ich diese Durchbiegen zu einem 
Halbkreis. Das schaff ich mit Verzerren und Strecken nicht, da ich ja immer nur die Enden verändern kann und sich dabei der Mittelteil mitzieht.
Ich kann also nicht beliebig die Leiste in ihrer Form ändern!

Gibt es hierfür eine Möglichkeit im Photoshop?

Ciao, Duke


----------



## helaukoenig (22. November 2006)

Hast du schon einmal unter die Filter geschaut? Schon einmal mit Biegen gearbeitet oder mit Polarkoordinaten und was es an Möglichkeiten da noch gibt?
Weiterhin möchte ich dir empfehle, auf der neuen Ebene eine Maske anzulegen, die nur den Teil einblendet, in dem der Chrom-Effekt eingefügt werden soll. Dann muss du beim Biegen und Brechen nicht so genau arbeiten.


----------



## helaukoenig (22. November 2006)

Es geht auch mit Verflüssigen, aber wichtig ist, dass du die Auswahl als neuen Kanals speicherst, damit du dort einsetzen kannst. Übrigens die notwendige Maske wird dann automatisch erstellt.
Anbei ein Beispiel:


Achte dabei auf die Ebenen.


----------



## dukes69 (22. November 2006)

Mit den Filtern komm ich auch nicht weiter.

Anbei mal eine aktuelle Problemstellung:

Ich hab hier ein Auto mit einer Chromleiste auf dem Kofferraumdeckel.
Diese Chromleiste schneid ich mir aus und möchte sie auf dem gebogenen Kofferraumdeckel des zweiten angehängten Autos anbringen. (z.b VW Beetle)
Doch wie kann ich das ausgeschnittene Objekt (die Chromleiste) so biegen, das sie von der Form auf die andere Heckklappe passt? Hab das mal in weiß eingezeichnet!

Die gerade kann ich ja nicht draufmachen, sieht ja Bescheiden aus.
Sie soll ja auch unten mit dem Kofferraumdeckel abschließen!

Bin langsam am Verzweifeln!

Danke nochmals


----------



## helaukoenig (24. November 2006)

Da mir keine halbautomatische Vorgehensweise in PS eingefallen ist, hab´ ich es jetzt mal auf die handwerkliche Weise versucht, also mit Auswahl speichern und in Auswahl einsetzen, Arbeiten mit Masken und drei zusätzlichen Ebenen und Strg-T-Drehen. Nun fehlt noch etwas Feinarbeit, um die Nahtstellen der Ebenen besser anzupassen, z.B. mit dem Wischfinger.
Grundsätzlich ist es in solchen Fällen einfacher, wenn die Bilder in etwa die gleichen Abmessungen haben.


----------



## dukes69 (24. November 2006)

Danke für das Probieren.
Sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus.

Eine Möglichkeit die Ecken rund zu machen gibt es nicht oder?
Das wär das einzige. Jetzt siehts sehr zusammengestückelt aus, da die Ecke so scharf ist.
Sollte schön rund sein.

PS: Ihr seid echt spitze hier!!


----------



## helaukoenig (24. November 2006)

Doch, doch, gibt es schon, nämlich mit dem Wischfinger arbeiten. Das sind die Feinarbeiten, die ich meinte.

Schönes WE allerseits!


----------



## dukes69 (25. November 2006)

Alles klar.

Danke für eure kompetenten Hilfestellungen.Echt gutes Forum hier!!


----------

